# Media Types in Germany For Announcement of New Zeiss Otus Lens Today



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 10, 2015)

```
<strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>No new OTUS lens, instead <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/zeiss-announce-milvus-lens-lineup/" target="_blank">ZEISS announce the Milvus lens lineup</a>.</p>
<p>Zeiss will announce a new Otus lens, as <a href="http://diglloyd.com/blog/2015/20150907_1458-Germany-ZeissPressEvent.html" target="_blank">various media types</a> are in Germany today for the unveiling. It will be a fast wide angle prime, the last we heard it was going to be a 25mm f/1.4, but nothing has been confirmed. I think it’s safe to say it’ll be somewhere between 24mm and 35mm.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
```


----------



## meywd (Sep 10, 2015)

If there is no coma......I will buy it.......when I get rich ;D


----------



## dolina (Sep 10, 2015)

Yet another manual focus lens.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 10, 2015)

meywd said:


> If there is no coma......I will buy it.......when I get rich ;D


+1. There are a lot of lenses at/near this focal length. It will be interesting to see how Zeiss separates itself from the crowd.


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 10, 2015)

Zeiss have just announced 6 new Canon/Nikon lenses named "Milvus": 21, 35, 50, 85, 100mm. All manual and priced at around USD1800, available mid October.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Sep 10, 2015)

BeenThere said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > If there is no coma......I will buy it.......when I get rich ;D
> ...



Easy, by being 4-5 times the price of the current best wide-angle prime, Sigma 24 1.4 ;D


----------



## NorbR (Sep 10, 2015)

douglaurent said:


> Zeiss have just announced 6 new Canon/Nikon lenses named "Milvus": 21, 35, 50, 85, 100mm. All manual and priced at around USD1800, available mid October.



Only 2 of them being new optical designs, apparently: the 50mm and the 85mm. Interestingly the 50mm is now a Distagon ... bigger than the old Planar for sure, but should be optically better as well.


----------



## Good24 (Sep 11, 2015)

Can anyone explain (or provide link) difference between ZE and ZF.2 and planar and distigon? How are these lenses different from the existing planar t* (50mm for example)?


----------



## NorbR (Sep 11, 2015)

Good24 said:


> Can anyone explain (or provide link) difference between ZE and ZF.2 and planar and distigon? How are these lenses different from the existing planar t* (50mm for example)?



ZE has Canon EF mount, ZF.2 has Nikon F mount. Otherwise the same lenses.

Planar, Distagon, among others, are used by Zeiss to describe the type of optical design in a lens. Planar designs are based on the old symmetrical double Gauss design, while Distagon are retrofocal, wide-angle type designs. As far as I know such a design has only been used in two lenses around 50mm: the Otus and the Sigma Art. Both excellent.


----------



## JoFT (Sep 11, 2015)

For me this announcement seems to be very interesting. There are some stunning points with the Milvus lenses: They are weather- & dust protected like the Canon L-Lenses. They have a new optical formula (all of them they claim)


It will be very Interesting how they perform: 



against the new Batis Lenses as nativ Sony Lenses
against the Otus which are much more expensive
And of course in comparison to the Sigmas


I am pretty sure that minimum one of these lenses will find its way into my camera bag.


----------



## Good24 (Sep 11, 2015)

NorbR said:


> Good24 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone explain (or provide link) difference between ZE and ZF.2 and planar and distigon? How are these lenses different from the existing planar t* (50mm for example)?
> ...



Thank you! And I assume the new 50mm f/2 shorty is higher priced because it's a macro (even though it's a planar and the 1.4 is a Distagon).


----------



## Zeidora (Sep 11, 2015)

Zeiss missed the boat with the "macros". That they do not go to 1:1 is beyond belief. I loved the 100 mm/2.8 MP C/Y. EXTREMELY versatile. Now I find myself putting extension rings in and out all the time with the 100/2.0MP/ZE. One stop faster, utterly pointless in macro. The idea that it can double as a portrait lens is so un-Zeiss. Use the right tool for the right purpose: 100MP 1:1 or 85/1.x. 
Milvus has zero appeal for upgrade. Looking forward to the new Otus.


----------

